
Edward Snowden: It’s Only Getting Better (HITRECORD X ACLU) [video] - thevibesman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysCQfx-UEpA
======
benmcnelly
That was surprisingly uplifting, I guess I have associated Snowden to doom and
gloom as most things I read with his name attached make me feel worse about
things in general, mostly in regards to the truth hurting.

